
Show HN: Track user activity with CSS (php) - hcbogdan
https://github.com/Bogdaan/spycss
======
brudgers
Discussion of a related project,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16157773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16157773)
because I find the topic fascinating.

~~~
anonfunction
This project looks like a port of that project but with cleaner PHP and CSS.

Demo links for both:

SpyCss: [https://spycss.hcbogdan.com/](https://spycss.hcbogdan.com/)

Crooked Style Sheets:
[http://crookedss.bplaced.net/](http://crookedss.bplaced.net/)

~~~
hcbogdan
Yes, this project inspired by crookedss. But crookedss more like proof-of-
concept, while SpyCss is library.

